# Hanson Hills Grayling



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

I shot their 3D course this past weekend and had a ball. I've never done a course before and it was more than what I expected. It what truly a confidence builder. If you haven't tried this course I would recommend it...It's cheap and as realistic as it can get.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey thanks,our up north retreat is only a few miles from there. Never new they had a course.


----------



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

Is the 3D course there new?
I have a place just south of the park and I'm always looking for new things to do, and I haven't shot a 3D course in years.
I checked their website and I could hardly find any archery info let alone 3D stuff. The site leaves a little bit to be desired, at least the way it loaded just now.
I know they did some work to the archery center, but I didn't know about the 3D stuff.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

I met a buddy from Gaylord there on Sunday. It's $10.00, you pay on the honor system outside their archey building and the course starts just north/east of the pond. 30 targets ranging from a beaver to an elk target and everything in between. I had a lot of fun and we were the only ones on it.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Post their contact info please, between my inlaws and my parents I(we) spend alot of time in Houghton Lake and Kalkaska. I would like to check it out.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.hansonhills.org/


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks, Floyd.


----------

